# the meal of shame



## altered states (Jan 22, 2006)

I love high falutin' gourmet stuff, exotic stuff, good old American home cooking, select junk like a good hot dog or slice, and just about everything else besides green peppers and peanut butter. However, there are things I love that are just so weird/bad that I'm actually reluctant to tell anyone I eat them. For instance, I like canned Chef Boyardee stuff, cold. Yes, cold, straight from the can, like Mad Max's dog. My significant other thinks this is atrocious, and she's probably right. Yet I'm compelled to get a quick fix of it at least once a month. Anybody else have a craving that's indefensible? Pickled eggs from behind the bar? Generic potted meat from Pathmark? Chicken rings from White Castle?


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 22, 2006)

olive loaf & american cheese smacked dab in the middle of two pieces of white bread. A huge dollop of mayo completes this meal. Please tell me it has some nutritional value.

pizza rolls from Pathmark. I used to be able to find them. Not the frozen ones but actual mozzarella and sauce stuffed inside an eggroll wrapper. They used to serve this in grade school and the government wonders why children are developing Adult onset diabetes!

a bit of peanut butter on top of a hamburger. It melts and gets gooey and luscious.

Chicken rings from White Castle. The school I'm working in is right next to one! 

Those fake instant mashed potatos topped with french onion soup mix. I haven't done this in over a year but it sounds really yummy right now.


And what I used to do about six or seven years ago for a meal. It's quite moritfying to think of now. I would take a barbers stuffed chicken breast, cook it, take a roll and mayo it up. Then placed cooked breast in the roll and eat.


----------



## mejix (Jan 22, 2006)

soggy frosted flakes. though thats not quite secret. i've been involved in a couple of debates around this. people get passionate. 

powdered milk. used to eat it by the spoonful.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 22, 2006)

McDonald's Double Cheeseburgers without onion. So vile. So delicious.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 22, 2006)

vienna sausages. 'nuff said


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> olive loaf & american cheese smacked dab in the middle of two pieces of white bread. A huge dollop of mayo completes this meal. Please tell me it has some nutritional value.



Hey that's one of my favorites, too, although I add a smide of horseradish for some heat. I'm sure there's nutritional value there. Um... the olives, right? They're a vegetable (or fruit) of sorts, right? *gulp* And cheese -- it has calcium. See now, it's practically a health food.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> For instance, I like canned Chef Boyardee stuff, cold. Yes, cold, straight from the can, like Mad Max's dog.




Me too, me too, me too. I love to eat the ravioli and Spaghetti-O's straight from a can.

I owe a lot of strange things I eat to where I grew up and my step-dad.

For instance, I love pickled bologna, potted meat, Vienna sausages, Dixie loaf, livercheese and fried hot dogs..pretty much any processed meat product. I rarely, if ever eat any of those anymore. Although, I do miss stopping by the little store on the way to the lake and the guy behind the counter reaching in to the big pickled bologna jar to uncoil and cut a chunk. 

When I was a little girl, I remember having pig's feet, but that has not happened in about 20 years or so. I blame it on pressure from the adults.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 22, 2006)

Peanut butter & fluff sandwich. On bland white bread, of course. I'm not sure if this was just a regional thing, but in Rhode Island, where I grew up, this was called a "fluffernutter", which, coincidentally, was my mom's favorite nickname for me as a little girl. Okay, okay, she still calls me "Fluff" sometimes now.  

I lub my mom. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2006)

It's greasy and terrible for me, but every once in a while I love to make something I created when I was a young teen.

You take a corn tortilla and cook it in oil (not a huge amount of oil, just enough to do the job) on one side until it just gets slightly crispy but is still quite flexable. Remove it to paper towels and sprinke (not too much) a mixture of salt, garlic powder and chili powders (I keep it blended and in a salt shaker for seasoning tortillas for this, tacos, nachos, etc.). Then take a hot dog that you've nuked for about 30 seconds (I like the thin dogs for this purpose), and some sliced (not grated) cheese and lay them on the side that you cooked. I use cheddar and pepper jack. Roll the dog and cheese up and secure with toothpicks. Cook until it's crispy on the outside and some of the cheese has leaked out and is fried and crispy, too. Sprinkle with a bit more seasoning. Eat. Not exactly health food but I have to have it from time to time.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 22, 2006)

I too, love the Chef-Boy-Ar-Dee out of the can. Specifically the overstuffed italian sausage ravioli. Safeway sells them every few weeks at 10 for $10. I usually buy 20!!
The olive loaf thing sounds great too! I like a hardroll with a thick slice of liverwurst, a thick slice of raw onion, swiss cheese and spicy mustard!!
I also like Morningstar Farms soy sausage patties and peanut butter on toast. And one of my favorite beverages is putting milk, peanut butter and jelly and ice in a blender and making my own PB&J milk shake!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 22, 2006)

I like beef tongue. We had it a lot growing up - guess it was one of the cheaper cuts of meat....

I also like "Fluffernutters" - but only with chunky peanut butter. And since I grew up in NJ - the land of all-night diners - I like gravy on my french fries, a hard roll with butter for breakfast, Taylor Ham, and White Castle Cheeseburgers.

Sandie says she eats meat loaf sandwiches with lots of mayo on the. She likes tuna sandwiches with cheese and pickles, peanut butter and cream cheese on a bagel, and french fries with mayo. And strangest of all, she likes sweet pickes wrapped in American cheese.

Here's a weird food combination for you - my ex-wife (who was from the Reading PA area) made me a fried egg sandwich one night when we were dating. I took one bite, and tasted something strange. I asked her, "Did you put Miracle Whip on this?" And she said, "Of course I did!" I told her I liked butter or margerine on my fried egg sandwiches, to which she said "Yuck!"

And another one - after my ex and I got married, we were at her parents' house one Sunday, Her mother mad a big batch of hot dogs and sauerkraut, and everyone was putting Miracle Whip on their hot dogs. I asked if they had any mustard, and everyone looked at me like I had three eyes....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2006)

I adore the skin on any kind of poultry. Crispy is best!

It bums me out when other people like it too, which means I have to share.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I haven't indulged in a while, but the shame is residual.

Velveeta. Ditto on Vienna Sausages.


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2006)

mejix said:


> soggy frosted flakes. though thats not quite secret. i've been involved in a couple of debates around this. people get passionate.
> 
> powdered milk. used to eat it by the spoonful.



there's a reason i've fallen for you.

Ok, one of mine:

Sandwich. Ingredients: white bread; BBQ sauce. Mmm. Meat? Cheese? Hell no.

Also, stove top stuffing. As a meal. As a 1-pot meal.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> Also, stove top stuffing. As a meal. As a 1-pot meal.


I've done this twice in the past month.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2006)

Another vote for a cold can of SpaghettiOs.  Or Beefaroni! ( And everytime I open a cold can of that, I think of that Seinfeld episode where Kramer feeds a can of that to a horse.  )

Late Night snacking will always produce the out of the ordinary. I usually start with a flour tortilla (burrito size) and whatever cheese is on hand, and whatever else I can find to put inbetween for a fried quesadilla... sliced ham, or other sliced meat, kippers, pepperoni, sliced smoked turkey and bbq sauce, peanut-butter-cheese-and-jelly...

Grilled cheese sandwiches.. but instead of buttering the slices.. using Miracle Whip..  Note: Mwhip tends to burn in the pan so you have to flip it sooner.

Kippers: I really like them out of the can, doused in louisiana hot sauce.. or drenched in garlic basalmic dressing. Sometimes on a Zesta(tm) saltine cracker, sometimes straight.

I tend to walk past the potted meat and devilwood ham spread, and head for a quality can of chili that I can heat and dump into a bag of Fritos.


----------



## mejix (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> there's a reason i've fallen for you.
> 
> Ok, one of mine:
> 
> ...



hehehe, sounds like the experiments me and my brothers used to do when little. i remember putting mayonnaise on white bread and sprinkling it with nestle quik -strawberry, not chocolate. another time my older brother mixed milk and orange juice. so of course i had to do it too.


----------



## mejix (Jan 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> It's greasy and terrible for me, but every once in a while I love to make something I created when I was a young teen.
> 
> You take a corn tortilla and cook it in oil (not a huge amount of oil, just enough to do the job) on one side until it just gets slightly crispy but is still quite flexable. Remove it to paper towels and sprinke (not too much) a mixture of salt, garlic powder and chili powders (I keep it blended and in a salt shaker for seasoning tortillas for this, tacos, nachos, etc.). Then take a hot dog that you've nuked for about 30 seconds (I like the thin dogs for this purpose), and some sliced (not grated) cheese and lay them on the side that you cooked. I use cheddar and pepper jack. Roll the dog and cheese up and secure with toothpicks. Cook until it's crispy on the outside and some of the cheese has leaked out and is fried and crispy, too. Sprinkle with a bit more seasoning. Eat. Not exactly health food but I have to have it from time to time.



how you call this? its a curious invention.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2006)

Tortilla dogs is the name I gave it. They're really good, if you like dogs, tortillas and cheese, and the texture is great, too, with the crunchy and the gooey. Actually, it's just about time to make them again; it's been a few months.


----------



## adam (Jan 23, 2006)

I like about anything that is cheap and ready to eat quick...at a maximum it should take no more than 5 minutes to be ready to eat...2 would be better...or no time at all would be perfect...it is about time for me...I don't like to waste much time/money on food prep/eating...I should be done with any meal in a maximum of 5 minutes...but to me...I get nothing from food...it is just a necessity in order to remain alive...like oxygen...and water from time to time...ask my wife Monique...it makes her so mad that I don't get excited at all about food.:eat1:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've done this twice in the past month.



It's good to know that I'm not the only one who enjoys Stove Top by itself...this has always been one of my little guilty pleasures. 

I used to make cheap meals for my kids out of the most inexpensive foods, and try to fancy them up a bit so that they don't seem quite so *cheap*. One of my favorites was spam, sprinkled with a healthy amount of brown sugar, and baked until browned. This is still one of my favorites. 

Yesterday, I enjoyed a can of good old Dinty Moore beef stew and thought I was in heaven. I also like the canned tamales, sprinkled with a little cheese. The real thing is far better, but these are quite yummy. Frozen chimichangas cooked with lots of cheese do it for me, as well.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've done this twice in the past month.



Isn't it delish? In college, I used to buy the 99c box (microwaveable). I'd make it, and chop up some cheddar to go in there, and then cook it up.

My mom once asked what I was having for dinner and I told her: Stove top. And she says: With what? And I said...uh, with a fork?!



I'm gonna have to make some again. Like the old days.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

mejix said:


> hehehe, sounds like the experiments me and my brothers used to do when little. i remember putting mayonnaise on white bread and sprinkling it with nestle quik -strawberry, not chocolate. another time my older brother mixed milk and orange juice. so of course i had to do it too.



sorry, DON"T LOVE YOU ANYMORE.

(i can't abide whip or mayo or any of that crap. it's just....no thanks.)


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 23, 2006)

I got this idea from my students years ago; they called it "River Dip", because they always made it to take to the river with them when they had a picnic there. 

Put a package of cream cheese in the bottom of a bowl and press it flat. Pour a can of chili over the cream cheese; chili with ground, not chunk beef, works best. Top with tons of shredded taco cheese, and heat thoroughly. Eat with tortilla chips. 

Rich, gooey, rather disgusting to look at, and GOOD. I used to make it on a snowday-a sort of celebration for the day off!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> (i can't abide whip or mayo or any of that crap. it's just....no thanks.)




Me either. And the problem is when you go out it is automatically put on almost every sandwich. Ugh. Shudder.


----------



## mejix (Jan 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> sorry, DON"T LOVE YOU ANYMORE.
> 
> (i can't abide whip or mayo or any of that crap. it's just....no thanks.)



actually your bbq thing sounds more like what i used to do with miracle whip. just spread it on the bread, thickly. nothing else. havent done that in years.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 23, 2006)

When I get desperate for something sweet (doesn't happen often) sometimes I mix milk in a cake or brownie mix and eat it from the bowl. *hangs head in shame*:eat1:


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

mejix said:


> actually your bbq thing sounds more like what i used to do with miracle whip. just spread it on the bread, thickly. nothing else. havent done that in years.



uh yeah, 'cept bbq sauce is gooood and mayo is SHASTA McNASTY.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 23, 2006)

Tina, that sounds so good. Will you make it for me sometime?

All this talk of Beefaroni and olive loaf makes me hungry. I went and got some Beefaroni and it was the perfect comfort breakfast (dinner?) when I got off work this morning after a long night with no breaks and many babies being born. I'll eat it right out of the can, nuked, heated on the stove, whatever. I'm so glad that despite my WLS I can still eat it (I just can't wolf down the whole can like I used to).

Oh and liverwurst? Mmmm. My favorite way to eat it is on a crisp kaiser roll (bonus for poppy seed kaiser roll, crispy on the outside, soft on the inside), slathered with Miracle whip and horseradish, and a thick thick gooey layer of liverwurst. I can convince myself that it's good for me because it's got so much heme iron, which is good for my anemia. (My ability to delude myself is stellar!)

My truly worst of the meals of shame I can no longer eat -- Top Ramen with a sliced hot dog. For some reason, since my surgery it is the one thing I pretty much can never eat. I swear it feels like cut glass on my tummy and I get very sick when I try (don't ask me why I continue to try -- I'm a dumbass I guess).

But Beefaroni and liverwurst? Bring it on!


----------



## altered states (Jan 23, 2006)

jamie said:


> Me too, me too, me too. I love to eat the ravioli and Spaghetti-O's straight from a can.
> 
> I owe a lot of strange things I eat to where I grew up and my step-dad.



Sounds like we came from different parts of the country, but have similar stories. I think I got the thing for cold Chef B from my dad, whose first post-divorce bachelor pad had no kitchen. (I remember him keeping milk for coffee out on the window sill. I think he managed to get a little cube fridge by Spring.) He's since been remarried and recivilized, and now swears he never served me unheated anything from a can, but then we're talking a 30-year old guy in the mid 1970s so his memory is a bit suspect at this point.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 23, 2006)

I love spaghetti o's. my son eats them 2x a week and he can only eat half a can so i finish it up for him.. straight out of the can.. okay i love most noodle type dishes..


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I like beef tongue. We had it a lot growing up - guess it was one of the cheaper cuts of meat....
> 
> I also like "Fluffernutters" - but only with chunky peanut butter. And since I grew up in NJ - the land of all-night diners - I like gravy on my french fries, a hard roll with butter for breakfast, Taylor Ham, and White Castle Cheeseburgers.
> 
> ...



Wow Sandie and I would get along great - I do the peanut butter cream cheese thing, tuna and cheese and pickles, french fries and mayo (and ketchup) and finally the pickles wrapped in cheese. Deeelishhhh. 

I also love mayo on my fried egg sandwiches -- it's the only way to go. A little salt, pepper, dill weed and cheese melted on the eggs...yum. Darn. Now I want!!! Oh speaking of Mayo -- how can you eat a BLT without a ton of Mayo. I skip the lettuce and add cheese and onions - sometimes I grill the sandwich.

I think it was Jes (???) that mentioned BBQ sauce. I'm a big fan of BBQ sauce too, tho I'm always on a search for a better one. 

This could be my shameful meal: Corn Beef hash (out of the can) mixed with ketchup, minced onion and oregeno (or a really good pizza spice blend) and put atop a halved english muffin and bake for 20-25 minutes. Once cooked top with a slice of cheese and return to the oven to melt.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Wow Sandie and I would get along great - I do the peanut butter cream cheese thing, tuna and cheese and pickles, french fries and mayo (and ketchup) and finally the pickles wrapped in cheese. Deeelishhhh.



MY SISTAH!!! I've never known anyone else who does the cheese and pickle thing!!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> MY SISTAH!!! I've never known anyone else who does the cheese and pickle thing!!!!



we're a pair of strange ones


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2006)

everytime y'all mention whip/mayo, i throw up in my mouth a little.

KC Masterpiece is a nice sweet way to go for BBQ sauce.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 24, 2006)

1. It is not a sandwich without mayo, ESPECIALLY a fried egg sandwich.

2. What the heck is fluff?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> 2. What the heck is fluff?



Marshmallow fluff! :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, Connie. I like a little inside my grilled cheese sandwich, too. Makes it a little tangy. I use Best Foods/Hellman's, though, and rarely -- very rarely -- Miracle Whip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll bake a batch of double-dutch chocolate chocolate chip cookies and use fluff to make my decadent version of the Oreo.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I also love mayo on my fried egg sandwiches -- it's the only way to go. A little salt, pepper, dill weed and cheese melted on the eggs...yum. Darn. Now I want!!! Oh speaking of Mayo -- how can you eat a BLT without a ton of Mayo. I skip the lettuce and add cheese and onions - sometimes I grill the sandwich.


Mayo is one thing - my ex used Miracle Whip on that fried egg sandwich. Totally different taste, which I found to be horrible.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Mayo is one thing - my ex used Miracle Whip on that fried egg sandwich. Totally different taste, which I found to be horrible.



Or at least one that you weren't expecting. I'm reminded of a sandwich mentioned on the British Sci-Fi comedy series Red Dwarf: A triple fried egg sandwich with chili sauce and chutney. The actor playing Rimmer took a bite, gave a look of satisfaction, and then a look of disgust and said:

"I think I'm having a baby."


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Marshmallow fluff! :eat2:





ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww




Have you never had a Fluffernutter?? It's a taste treat!!:eat2: Peanut butter anf fluff on white bread!!:eat2: 
*
Theme Song:*
_
(sing it with me if you remember)_

"When you enjoy-joy-joy your fluff and peanut butter - you'll be glad you have enough for another fluffernutter!"

AAAAH a taste of my childhood!!!!!


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok..y'all got me thinking now..a dangerous thing....Miracle whip is reserved for 1 and only 1 turkey sandwich right after Turkey day! I buy 1 jar a year for this 1 sandwich..the rest of the time I can't stand the stuff..go figure!!

But tons of mayo on a BLT..YUM...

My favorite guilty pleasure:smitten: is a thick slice of...Bologna..fried..topped with Kraft Sharp cheese (the kind they used call "old English") all melty and served on plain ole Wonder Bread..


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> there's a reason i've fallen for you.
> 
> Ok, one of mine:
> 
> ...




Well Im known for the love of mayonaise sandwiches. Infact it is a joke in the family that if something is lost. Chances are Bernadette ate it with mayo. 

From time to time I will have bread and butter pickles or any pickles for that matter. 

I also like hot dogs with mayo. Spanish rice and polish sausage with mayo. You name it I usually like it with mayo.

As for the stove top stuffing as a meal... How about I make a double batch and you can come over for dinner. 

B-

:shocked:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 24, 2006)

When I was in high school, my favorite after-school snack was saltines with margarine (the soft kind, in a tub)...my sister and I (3 yrs younger) used to make a game of it, too. We had a competition to see who could be the first to sneak up on the other and stick a cracker slathered with margarine onto the other's forehead without breaking it. Fun with food!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 24, 2006)

You people are making me lose my appetite with all this talk of the condiment that must not be named.


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 24, 2006)

Lay's Potato Chips and Kosher Dill Pickles 
Yummy!


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jan 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Tortilla dogs is the name I gave it. They're really good, if you like dogs, tortillas and cheese, and the texture is great, too, with the crunchy and the gooey. Actually, it's just about time to make them again; it's been a few months.


that is almost exactly what an Oki Dog is - although the Oki Dog has hotdog, pastrami, cheese in the tortilla...not health food but not bad either!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ncprincess4yoiu said:


> Lay's Potato Chips and Kosher Dill Pickles
> Yummy!




I just saw at the store that they now have LAYS chips in dill flavor.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 24, 2006)

I missed your hate of whip/mayo. I quoted you in that post because of the fact that you just use a condiment and bread. Please forgive me for making you ill in your mouth.  

b-


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Well Im known for the love of mayonaise sandwiches. Infact it is a joke in the family that if something is lost. Chances are Bernadette ate it with mayo.
> 
> From time to time I will have bread and butter pickles or any pickles for that matter.
> 
> ...



i swear to god, cut it out with the mayo. 

i have to stop reading this thread. i really am only hanging on by a string. and that string is coated with miracle whip. the horror. THE HORROR.


----------



## mejix (Jan 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I just saw at the store that they now have LAYS chips in dill flavor.



oh yes, i forgot to mention that i think that we are living in the golden age of chips. flambitos, doritos rancheros, sabritas, a true renaissance of the spirit.

also, fried stuff washed down with a beer. a nutritional chernobyl, yes, but to me pure heaven. at a party or a fair this sets the mood of something like voluptuosness or reckless abandon. anything goes. something like that.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 24, 2006)

mejix said:


> a nutritional chernobyl


 
What a great phrase. It's a forgone conclusion I'll use it some day. Thanks!

My meal of shame is making a non-bake cheese cake like thing and eating half of it for dinner and the other half for breakfast on the weekend.

8 oz softened cream cheese
1 14 oz can sweetened condensed milk
1/3 cup lemon juice
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 package mini dark choco chips

Mix all together - add chips at the end and fold in. Pour into an oreo or graham cracker crust and let chill for an hour.

It's so bad for your body and so good for the brain.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2006)

mejix said:


> oh yes, i forgot to mention that i think that we are living in the golden age of chips. flambitos, doritos rancheros, sabritas, a true renaissance of the spirit.
> 
> also, fried stuff washed down with a beer. a nutritional chernobyl, yes, but to me pure heaven. at a party or a fair this sets the mood of something like voluptuosness or reckless abandon. anything goes. something like that.




speakina 5-alarm toxic dumps...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Mayo is one thing - my ex used Miracle Whip on that fried egg sandwich. Totally different taste, which I found to be horrible.




Well actually I goofed there -- I meant to say Miracle whip -- sorry


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> i swear to god, cut it out with the mayo.
> 
> i have to stop reading this thread. i really am only hanging on by a string. and that string is coated with miracle whip. the horror. THE HORROR.


:shocked: 

mayomayomayomayomayomayomayomayomayomayomayomayoMIRACEWHIPmayomayomayomayomayomayomayoMiracleWHIPmayomayomayomayo

heh heh heh --- i couldn't resist


----------



## fatlane (Jan 24, 2006)

Jack in the Box tacos. Once a year, I swim against the current to get to the Jack in the Box near my house, where I eat two tacos, wonder why the hell I did that, and then die.

They always taste just shy of "good", but in a weird way that makes me want to eat them every now and again. Sort of like poking that bruise on my hind over and over. It hurts, yes, but there's this odd accompanying sensation I just can't get enough of.


----------



## Isa (Jan 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Jack in the Box tacos. Once a year, I swim against the current to get to the Jack in the Box near my house, where I eat two tacos, wonder why the hell I did that, and then die.
> 
> They always taste just shy of "good", but in a weird way that makes me want to eat them every now and again. Sort of like poking that bruise on my hind over and over. It hurts, yes, but there's this odd accompanying sensation I just can't get enough of.



I love them as well and have always wondered what Einstein created this deep-fried treat. I'd love to shake his/her hand.


----------



## Isa (Jan 24, 2006)

My meal (snack) of shame is sliced mild cheddar cheese with Nabisco vanilla wafers. Heaven.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 24, 2006)

Isa said:


> I love them as well and have always wondered what Einstein created this deep-fried treat. I'd love to shake his/her hand.



I just want to know how I can be cured of my mad obsession.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I just saw at the store that they now have LAYS chips in dill flavor.



The California Dill Lays made a couple of years back were delish.. but the current dill flavor, while very much like Salt and Vinegar :wubu:, is too bitter.

Which reminds me, when my parents bought their first microwave in the 70s, I used to pour a bowl full of Lays Plain potato chips and pour Heinz Ketchup (and only Heinz) all over them and nuke for 1 minute. 

I think I have a ketchup craving coming on... :smitten:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 25, 2006)

Grilled cheese sandwiches.. but instead of buttering the slices.. using Miracle Whip.. Note: Mwhip tends to burn in the pan so you have to flip it sooner.
- Fuzzy


I do that too, sort of.
I just use Hellman's Mayonnaise instead (or as it's called out here, Best Foods)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The California Dill Lays made a couple of years back were delish.. but the current dill flavor, while very much like Salt and Vinegar :wubu:, is too bitter.
> 
> Which reminds me, when my parents bought their first microwave in the 70s, I used to pour a bowl full of Lays Plain potato chips and pour Heinz Ketchup (and only Heinz) all over them and nuke for 1 minute.
> 
> I think I have a ketchup craving coming on... :smitten:




I have to say Im more of a plain chip girl,but i can see myself trying the dill ones with a tuna sandwich. I think that would be a good combo

as for the ketchup ones. I just use plain chips and dip them in ketchup. I like to dip them in mustard too, not to mention onion dip. The brown dark kind from the lipton soup mix. YUM OOO


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 25, 2006)

mmmm... yes i love this as a meal too.. 



Also, stove top stuffing. As a meal. As a 1-pot meal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not really sure I have any meals of shame... I mean, I eat things mentioned here, but I don't think I'd be embarassed if someone walked in on me with it... lol. It's not uncommon for me to have a bowl of mashed potatoes for dinner (sometimes with the corn mixed in there for an extra suntin' suntin'), or something like that.

And since Fluff has been mentioned, I'd just like to let you all know that I lived in The House that Fluff Built.  

Yes indeed, the maker of Fluff, Mr. Durkee, had a mansion (at the time, now it's just a real big house) which is known in it's city as the Durkee Mansion and I lived there for a few years with roomies (didn't know it was his old house for a while). Very fun time, and neat to live in a house that has its roots in Fluff. 

Yum. 

I'm eating two Fluffernutters right now.


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not really sure I have any meals of shame... I mean, I eat things mentioned here, but I don't think I'd be embarassed if someone walked in on me with it... lol. It's not uncommon for me to have a bowl of mashed potatoes for dinner (sometimes with the corn mixed in there for an extra suntin' suntin'), or something like that.
> 
> And since Fluff has been mentioned, I'd just like to let you all know that I lived in The House that Fluff Built.
> 
> ...



the only thing that could make this cooler would be if the house itself was actually made out of fluff.

was it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> the only thing that could make this cooler would be if the house itself was actually made out of fluff.
> 
> was it?



No, sorry to say. It did have an indoor brick bar-b-que pit (which we could only look at, it had been disconnected) and the "music in all rooms" speaker system thingy. I guess for when you're entertaining the Fluff-tastic masses.



_(and dang-it-all-to-hell, I did the it's/its thing up there.... gah, hate that.)_


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And since Fluff has been mentioned, I'd just like to let you all know that I lived in The House that Fluff Built.



OK, now why did I think you meant that as a euphemism for your roundness being caused by an overindulgence in Fluff??


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, now why did I think you meant that as a euphemism for your roundness being caused by an overindulgence in Fluff??



LOL... well, I wouldn't say that theory is without merit.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Jack in the Box tacos. Once a year, I swim against the current to get to the Jack in the Box near my house, where I eat two tacos, wonder why the hell I did that, and then die.



The 49c Del Taco Taco. The one advertised as unlimited. I get a similar urge and I wind up with 12 or 15 of them, with lots of their "El Scorcho" taco sauce. 

Same for the McDonalds single-patty Cheeseburger.

And KFC's Hot Wings, and their own brand of Louisana Hot Sauce.

Or those biscuits from Popeye's Fried Chicken...


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 30, 2006)

Yikes! I never thought I'd meet another with the cold beef-a-roni straight from the can addiction!! Yes, I confess, it's my weakness too...well one of them anyway


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm with you on the olive loaf too, Ms. T! Altho I may be the only one here in Florida cause I can only find it at ONE Publix in a 50 mile radius!


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 31, 2006)

2 Tacos from Jack In The Box... $1.07... I always get 4 and a small (ha) drink.
#1 from McDonalds, I never supersize though.
#2 or 3 from Taco Bell and usually a caramel apple empanada from the value menu. I can't seem to help it!!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Feb 4, 2006)

everytime I eat this I try to do it alone because I get tired of people saying "ewwwwwwwwwwwww gross"

I LOVE a nice big juicy tender fat steak cut into small pieces & topped with sour cream {at least a half a teaspoon on each bite } with A-1 steak sauce to top it off!

OMG YUMM YUM YUMMY!

or

another favorite of mine.........hard shell taco from taco bell with extra meat with mcdonalds fries stuffed in it to the top.............GOD I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Echoes (Feb 4, 2006)

Peanut butter and pickle sandwiches. 

Hey, don't knock it, I've converted quite a few people. 


With force.


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 4, 2006)

Canned fake fried chicken packed in watery soy gravy ... dont ask me why its so irresistible.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> everytime I eat this I try to do it alone because I get tired of people saying "ewwwwwwwwwwwww gross"
> 
> I LOVE a nice big juicy tender fat steak cut into small pieces & topped with sour cream {at least a half a teaspoon on each bite } with A-1 steak sauce to top it off!
> 
> ...



See, I'd try the steak thing. Doesn't sound that bad to me. But now I want Taco Bell.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Peanut butter and pickle sandwiches.
> 
> Hey, don't knock it, I've converted quite a few people.
> 
> ...




Sweet pickles, right? And add onion -- just a tiny bit. Weird, but good.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

This grosses people out, but only in areas where mangoes aren't common.

When I get a ripe mango, I bite off a patch of skin at the top and suck it dry. On a good day, all the pulp liquefies and I've got God's juice box in my hands. On a bad day, it develops a split and I've got God's tastiest practical joke in my hands.

I love mangoes.


----------



## jamie (Feb 4, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I LOVE a nice big juicy tender fat steak cut into small pieces & topped with sour cream {at least a half a teaspoon on each bite } with A-1 steak sauce to top it off!



Texas Roadhouse actually serves their sirloin tips like this. Sirloin tips, thick gravy, mushrooms, and a big dollop of sour cream. My bf and I get it all the time when we splurge and go there.

I have started putting just a little sour cream on my roast beef sandwiches. I swear I think I could eat it on everything though. I lovvve it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2006)

jamie said:


> I have started putting just a little sour cream on my roast beef sandwiches. I swear I think I could eat it on everything though. I lovvve it.



Voila! A new thread is born! Condiments you eat as a side dish! hehe (seriously, I am starting a new thread.  )


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 4, 2006)

jamie said:


> I have started putting just a little sour cream on my roast beef sandwiches. I swear I think I could eat it on everything though. I lovvve it.


 
Try mixing the sour cream with a little horseradish, mmmmmmmmmmmmm even better. 

How about sour cream on left over spaghetti and sauce. Makes it creamy delightful!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Try mixing the sour cream with a little horseradish, mmmmmmmmmmmmm even better.
> 
> How about sour cream on left over spaghetti and sauce. Makes it creamy delightful!



Ok, that reminds me of a sandwich I used to make with leftover london broil. I would slice it and put it on an italian roll or french bread, top it with leftover caesar salad and then spread horseradish and mayo on the bread (or sometimes garlic butter instead)

Damn that was one fine sandwich.

p.s. don't forget the freshly ground black pepper!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> How about sour cream on left over spaghetti and sauce. Makes it creamy delightful!



Ok this is your fault. I opened my fridge...saw leftover spaghetti...saw sour cream (yes I did sneak a few spoonfuls while pondering this) and I have this really YUMMY stuff from Trader Joes - it's roasted red pepper spread with eggplant and garlic (also has some hot peppers in it). 

So I mixed the spread with sour cream, mixed it into the leftover spaghetti, and it was all I could do to keep from eating it cold! I heated it up, have it here beside me, and I am here to THANK YOU! 

Damn it's good. :wubu:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 4, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ok this is your fault. I opened my fridge...saw leftover spaghetti...saw sour cream (yes I did sneak a few spoonfuls while pondering this) and I have this really YUMMY stuff from Trader Joes - it's roasted red pepper spread with eggplant and garlic (also has some hot peppers in it).
> 
> So I mixed the spread with sour cream, mixed it into the leftover spaghetti, and it was all I could do to keep from eating it cold! I heated it up, have it here beside me, and I am here to THANK YOU!
> 
> Damn it's good. :wubu:


 
 Yeah! A Convert... next task, sour cream on stuffed bell peppers!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Feb 4, 2006)

jamie said:


> Texas Roadhouse actually serves their sirloin tips like this. Sirloin tips, thick gravy, mushrooms, and a big dollop of sour cream. My bf and I get it all the time when we splurge and go there.
> 
> I have started putting just a little sour cream on my roast beef sandwiches. I swear I think I could eat it on everything though. I lovvve it.



HA!!!  I knew something so good couldn't go un-discovered long  glad you posted because now I can eat my steak with my head high hehehehe 
I think it's awesome! the spiciness to the A-1 and the smooth creaminess to the sour cream just seem to accent the steak perfectly to me. I love it!

I like dipping spicy chips in sour cream to


----------



## Echoes (Feb 5, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Sweet pickles, right? And add onion -- just a tiny bit. Weird, but good.



I use dill, never tried it with the sweet pickles. A friend of mine puts onion on hers too, but I've never been brave enough to go that far yet.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 5, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I use dill, never tried it with the sweet pickles. A friend of mine puts onion on hers too, but I've never been brave enough to go that far yet.




The onion balances it - just slice it very very thin. Enjoy


----------



## zonker (Feb 6, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> Ok..y'all got me thinking now..a dangerous thing....Miracle whip is reserved for 1 and only 1 turkey sandwich right after Turkey day! I buy 1 jar a year for this 1 sandwich..the rest of the time I can't stand the stuff..go figure!!
> 
> But tons of mayo on a BLT..YUM...
> 
> My favorite guilty pleasure:smitten: is a thick slice of...Bologna..fried..topped with Kraft Sharp cheese (the kind they used call "old English") all melty and served on plain ole Wonder Bread..



Oh man, fried balogna! I haven't had it in years. I've got to go to the store on the way home... Thanks for seducing my appetite...:eat1:


----------



## Ash (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm with Jes on the mayo/miracle whip. That gelatinous goo even SMELLS nasty. 

I, too, love the Spaghetti-Os cold out of the can. They taste better that way. I also like to heat a can of (drained) green beans with real bacon bits, garlic, parmesan cheese, and some butter on the stove. It's still a vegetable, so I reason that it's still healthy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't use ricotta in my lasagne. I use cottage cheese instead. A whole layer of large curd cottage cheese. 

I love the stuff. 

I like to use cottage cheese as one of the cheeses when making three-cheese ( cheddar/monterey jack/cottage cheese) omelettes.

I could eat a whole container (with a little freshly ground black pepper).


----------



## ripley (Feb 7, 2006)

Fried bologna sandwich, butter on white bread. Love it...which is odd, because I HATE cold bologna on a sandwich.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

that's the stuff right there, man. 

why, oh why, is it so good? i've probably had 3 in my life (my dad made them) but yeah....good.


----------



## altered states (Feb 8, 2006)

This thread has surpassed my wildest fantasies.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn you and your fantasies, Tres_huevos. Damn them all to hell. You made me start jonesing for Jack in the Box tacos again.


----------



## altered states (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Damn you and your fantasies, Tres_huevos. Damn them all to hell. You made me start jonesing for Jack in the Box tacos again.



Funny - since kicking this whole thing off, I've been very self conscious about picking up a can of the Chef from the local Scarymart. Just doesn't feel the same...


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

And someone on this thread hasn't changed a bit.

That person is the Even Steven we battle around.


----------



## Jane (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Damn you and your fantasies, Tres_huevos. Damn them all to hell. You made me start jonesing for Jack in the Box tacos again.


And damn you, FL, I can't get them around here. Don't make me drive to Texas. It won't be pretty.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't you bring that noise in my house, Jane!


----------



## OpalBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah, I have Jack In The Box twice a week. It's 2 miles from my work. Now that's where I'm going to have to go tomorrow. Thank you all!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if this fits under meal of shame, or when you get a craving...

But I was grocery shopping this evening when I passed by the deli cheese case, and I saw a cone of mizithra. So to hell with my list, I bought it and prepared it as a side dish (with some spicy broiled pork loin chops and a dinner salad).

Prepare 1 pound angel hair, or thin spaghetti. Melt 1 cup butter and skim off milk soilds. Pour over pasta and toss with lots of grated mizithra cheese.

Devour.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not sure if this fits under meal of shame, or when you get a craving...
> 
> But I was grocery shopping this evening when I passed by the deli cheese case, and I saw a cone of mizithra. So to hell with my list, I bought it and prepared it as a side dish (with some spicy broiled pork loin chops and a dinner salad).
> 
> ...



Fuzz, I have to confess I've never heard of mizithra cheese. So I googled it. Now I know!

I will be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually, its rather uncommon. And you might put it right back when you see the price.  

Sometimes, you'll see it as a topping in a italian restaurant's menu. That's how I learned about it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2006)

I just ordered two pizzas for delivery. One, a thin crust sausage, pepperoni, green pepper with extra cheese; and the other, a Super Supreme pan pizza.

I can't eat all of it. But that won't stop me. Why do I always overorder pizza?


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2006)

My sidedish of shame -- insty-tatoes made super thick and then covered in ketchup. It's not like real potatoes. It's just a little bit of heaven. hehehe.


----------



## ripley (Feb 25, 2006)

Not a meal...but tonight I had a bad sweet craving (and nothing in the house)...I made buttercream frosting and ate it on saltine crackers. At 11:30 at night. :shocked:


----------



## herin (Feb 27, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> For instance, I like canned Chef Boyardee stuff, cold. Yes, cold, straight from the can, like Mad Max's dog. My significant other thinks this is atrocious, and she's probably right. Yet I'm compelled to get a quick fix of it at least once a month.



OMG. . .I looove cold ravioli from the can! I thought I was the only weirdo who ate that. Not that you're a weirdo, of course


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

A bowl of Lays Sour Cream and Cheddar chips, drizzled with ketchup and nuked 30 seconds.


----------



## candygodiva (May 25, 2006)

I'll join the ravioli from the can club! YUM!  We are not alone!

Of course I eat other things from the can that I've never cared for anyone to see me eat...potted meat, vienna sausages, pork-n-beans, sardines with mustard, smoked oysters...yum!
I also love other oddities like pickled pigs feet. I don't think I look lovelier than when I'm gnawing on a toe bone..mmmm! Love some pickled sausages to..I always eat the whole jar and my feet swell up so big from the sodium I can hardly walk. Oh, and my hunny tries to keep me away from the pepperoni stick, bad bad...another guilty pleasure that I overindulge in. Any of the aforementioned processed and otherwise meat products are on my list for late night snacking along with some cheese and crackers. :eat2: I'm such a carnivore...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> _...Love some pickled sausages too..._



*ding ding* I really like those hot pickled sausages that seem to be only available in Truck Stops... The Firecracker!


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> I'll join the ravioli from the can club! YUM!  We are not alone!
> 
> Of course I eat other things from the can that I've never cared for anyone to see me eat...potted meat, vienna sausages, pork-n-beans, sardines with mustard, smoked oysters...yum!
> I also love other oddities like pickled pigs feet. I don't think I look lovelier than when I'm gnawing on a toe bone..mmmm! Love some pickled sausages to..I always eat the whole jar and my feet swell up so big from the sodium I can hardly walk. Oh, and my hunny tries to keep me away from the pepperoni stick, bad bad...another guilty pleasure that I overindulge in. Any of the aforementioned processed and otherwise meat products are on my list for late night snacking along with some cheese and crackers. :eat2: I'm such a carnivore...



Have you tried the Zwolle Tamale? (out of Louisiana) 

(Thats not really a meal of shame but a very good tasting tamale!)

I used to live in Lousiana.


----------



## candygodiva (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *ding ding* I really like those hot pickled sausages that seem to be only available in Truck Stops... The Firecracker!



OOOO those are good! I feel my feet swelling up already lol!


----------



## candygodiva (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Have you tried the Zwolle Tamale? (out of Louisiana)
> 
> (Thats not really a meal of shame but a very good tasting tamale!)
> 
> I used to live in Lousiana.



No hunny, I don't believe I have. I've sadly only ever had the ones out of a hormel can. I'll be sure to try them if I see them though. :kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> No hunny, I don't believe I have. I've sadly only ever had the ones out of a hormel can. I'll be sure to try them if I see them though. :kiss2:



Holy Bad Example Batman!! those aren't tamales in the hormel can.. they're... something worse. 

Actually, I confess that the hormel tamales were one of my horrific meals of shame. I would get the big can, pry all the tamales out, free them from their wax-paper wrapping, mash'em up with a fork and nuke 'em until hot, and then drench'em in Pace Salsa and Ketchup.

Alka Seltzer as needed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 27, 2006)

Those brown, cherry-flavored vitamin C chewables. Unfortunately, eating a whole bunch of them induces a period. I don't recommend it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 27, 2006)

Last night I ate a whole bag of raspberry filled shortbread cookies, two navel oranges and a pint of Marsha Marsha Marshmallow chocolate ice cream from Ben and Jerry's for dinner and washed it all down with iced tea.


----------

